# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Pyetni ekspertët >  Problem me Wireless ne lap top.

## DIP

Pershendetje. Mund te me ndihmoni sepse kam nje problem me Lap Topin nuk hyn ne Wireless. Ne LAN lidhet ndersa tek opsionet tek Control Panel nuk e nxjerr Wireless me pare e nxirrte por tani jo. Mund te me ndihmoje ndonje te hyje me Team Viewer ?

----------


## DIP

Lap Topi eshte Advent Red Verona. Ka ndonjeri kohe te hyje me Team Viwer? Ta shohe se nuk po e marr vesh fare ca dreqin ka qe nuk i instalohen Driverat.

----------


## dardani8

> Lap Topi eshte Advent Red Verona. Ka ndonjeri kohe te hyje me Team Viwer? Ta shohe se nuk po e marr vesh fare ca dreqin ka qe nuk i instalohen Driverat.


 E ke zgjedhur  Problemin apo Jo

----------


## ATMAN

> Lap Topi eshte Advent Red Verona. Ka ndonjeri kohe te hyje me Team Viwer? Ta shohe se nuk po e marr vesh fare ca dreqin ka qe nuk i instalohen Driverat.


shko te faqja zyrtare e lap topit dhe aty gjej dhe shkarko driverat qe i pershtaten sistemit tend operativ

----------

